# Proteas vs Black Caps



## baksteen8168 (24/3/15)

This game is going to give me a heart attack...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/3/15)

NZ Batsmen are just spot on today... No amount of bowling is rattling them....


----------



## vaalboy (24/3/15)

Yikes - going to be a good game regardless. Come on Protea's take wickets


----------



## johan (24/3/15)

Run rate required less than 7 per over, I'm getting very nervous. 12mg nic doesn't cut it anymore .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (24/3/15)

The Proteas need a miracle now, I don't want to watch anymore .


----------



## johan (24/3/15)

Faf du Plessis gives me hope  - but still 5 wickets left.


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/3/15)

I think i need 36mg right about now...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/3/15)

ANOTHER WICKET!!! COME ON PROTEAS!!!


----------



## johan (24/3/15)

A second run out opportunity missed !!!!!!


----------



## johan (24/3/15)

3'rd one missed F#@......!


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/3/15)

FFS!!!!


----------



## gman211991 (24/3/15)

Dumb Steyn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (24/3/15)

No, no, no! Congratulations to New Zealand - Grant Elliot (ex-South African) done it for them plus missed opportunities from Proteas!


----------



## Riaz (24/3/15)

what a game

proteas did well though


----------



## gman211991 (24/3/15)

And here I was like I'm gonna back sa


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/3/15)

gman211991 said:


> Dumb Steyn.



Wasn't Steyn's fault. Blame Amla and de Kok... Kak batting...


----------



## gman211991 (24/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Wasn't Steyn's fault. Blame Amla and de Kok... Kak batting...


True but they're always kaking under pressure


----------



## Paulie (24/3/15)

Great game but we chocked! And they should have played Abbot! What a mistake! Philander was useless!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy (24/3/15)

We were playing a top side in the tournament who are in great form as a team at the mo. Well done to NZ and hard luck to the Protea's. Far too many chances lost in the field.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/3/15)

gman211991 said:


> True but they're always kaking under pressure



There was no pressure when they went out to bat. Look at NZ opening batsmen... that's how you build a platform for your big hitters to come in later.

An


Paulie said:


> Great game but we chocked! And they should have played Abbot! What a mistake! Philander was useless!!



I could not agree with you more on the Abbot point.

On a lighter point, I think I can safely make a bet... I will stop Vaping when the proteas win a world cup. I should be pretty safe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

